# Advent and Sunfire (Bob Carver) subwoofer?



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

I recently came across a powered subwoofer that has a Advent metal label and Sunfire Technology printed on the amp/connection plate of the subwoofer cabinet. There are no model numbers on the cabinet anywhere.

I have been unable to find any information regarding this subwoofer by googling any of the advent / sunfire / carver etc. combinations I can come up with.

The subwoofer is a 15" bottom-fire.

Does anyone have any knowledge about this subwoofer?

Thank you in advance for any responses or help!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Give Sunfire a call.

1920 Bickford Ave.
Snohomish WA 98290

425-335-4748
425-335-4746 fax


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is very ironic that I haven't heard or seen the name "Advent" in years and today we have two people post mentioning Advent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

I called Sunfire this morning. This Advent sub was a one-time collaboration between Sunfire and Advent and Sunfire had no information on the specs for this sub.. Sunfire told me to call Advent.

I called Advent (now under parent company Audiovox) and they said they hadn't retained specs on the older speakers. No more information can be found out unless somone out there has this same sub and manual....etc.

Great sounding sub though!

Sonnie - Greetings from B'ham!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

williamw said:


> Sonnie - Greetings from B'ham!


Small world huh?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Post some pics! I'd love to see it.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Either way, this sub sounds like a monster...15" driver and all


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll get some pics sometime today and let you check it out Flashjim.

The exterior isn't very pretty though. It was covered in black woodgrain vinyl (is this considered veneer?) and the vinyl on some of the corners has started to recede so the wood below is visible.

And a few little tears in the vinyl.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

You can always remove the vinyl, prep the wood and veneer over the box with real wood veneer. 

Or ****, spray paint it black and be done with it. Subs aren't usually pretty anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe the ole black Magic Marker will come in handy :laugh:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I wonder if that's the same sub I looked at in the mid-90's. I think around '96.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

A search on Yahoo today has revealed more info about this Sub.

Apparently it is a Advent AV550S and has these specs.

500 watt Sunfire Amp built in
15" woofer

Frequency response:
20 Hz to 150 Hz, +/- 3 dB

Amplification:
Power output 500 watts peak into 4 ohms
Sig to noise ratio 85 dB, wideband
Crossover frequency (-3 dB) 40 Hz to 120 Hz


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Here's a review. It sounds like a fun sub. 

Advent Sub Review


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Here's a few pics.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... the box does seem to be in pretty rough shape. It appears to be separating at the seams maybe? If there are any air leaks or weak spots it could affect the performance, I would think.

You know, Jim has all the right tools (if you don't) and I bet he'd build you a duplicate box for the driver and amp (if you couldn't). Jim just seems like that kind of guy to me. :R Seriously though, if the box is not repairable, it could be a fun project to rebuild it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Sonnie,

That is the vinyl veneer receeding from the corners. 

There aren't any spaces in the wooden corners or seams.

Not sure why any company would use the equivalent of bumper sticker material to "face" their products. :laugh:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Parts Express sells replacement bumper sticker material. 

Get a roll or two of black and just recover it. That is, if you even want to bother with it. It doesn't affect preformance at all. Then again, don't clean cars run better?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

FlashJim said:


> Then again, don't clean cars run better?


:scratch: less resistance?


I see... then I like Jim's original idea of using the wood veneer to refinish it... or strip the vinyl and get some of that poly type spray similar to what SVS uses and spray it black. That stuff is like truck bed liner... tough as nails.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 9, 2006)

But what do you do if it needs repair!??? Sounds like Sunfire couldnt fix the amp and Advent couldn't fix the driver!!


----------



## Cheech67 (Feb 2, 2008)

Good question about the repair need.. Seems like a serious Ice Storm here in Okla. last Dec. damaged my AV 550 with a power surge.. Contacted both advent and sunfire but no one got back with me. I know there are other great subs out there, but this sub is/was my fave. Would be interested if anyone either has one for sale or for parts or something.. any advice anyone? 

Thanks..


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

It is an incredible coincidence. I'm sitting here in Bartlesville wondering what to do with my av550s. We didn't get ice, and mine is fine. Just yesterday I took the woofer out to look at the inside because of something I read on another site about recaulking and adding insulation to tighten up the bass a bit. Drop me an email and we"ll talk Cheech. My email address is [email protected].


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

it's seen like many still using this Sub woofer out there. i bought this unit(second hand) few year ago from a student(Malaysian) who study in US. i feel that this sub is design for movie, it produce a great low frequency effect while watching movie. For music listening, it is a bit blur.


----------



## speakerman (Jan 15, 2011)

i have this sub woofer for sale it is awsome call dude 843 427-4330


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

deleted


----------



## speakerman (Jan 15, 2011)

hey this is dude do you have this sub also i love mine best one i ever had i dont think i would sell it because it truely is the best i can find in my ears opinion ive had it a long time some of my friends have klicph subs and infinity and velodyne ,boton acoustic ,and so on but mine is by far the better sub what do you have or think of this sub thanks ,dude,


----------



## speakerman (Jan 15, 2011)

to fschris yes i am in s.c.


----------

